

First Time Node.js or: How I Built a Simple Instant Message API in an Evening - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/02/01/first-time-nodejs-or-how-i-built-simple-instant-message-api-evening/

======
cmatthieu
Nice implementation of XMPP on Node.JS!

~~~
bryanh
Thanks! Its a bummer to see Tropo sunsetting their IM API, but such decisions
must be made.

